# Remington 1187 12ga., 3” Camo



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Remington 1187 with three Remington barrels,(see photos). Gun and barrels are in very good condition. Scope not included. 
$750.00
Located in Fairfield County. 
Local pickup only.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

12 or 20


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry,
12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kleffler (Sep 14, 2014)

I will take this per our pm

Kelly


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Sold pending pickup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

